# [solved]in kernel what option is radeonfb ?

## coolone

Hi all, in kernel what option is radeonfb ?

I just wanted to disable it, but unsure which one is right line to disable.

Many Thanks

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> 
> <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->
> ...

 

----------

## coolone

[quote="DONAHUE"] *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> 
> <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->
> ...

 

many thanks

----------

